# HELP: Kleines Java Schulprogramm (Dringend)



## SyberX (8. Dez 2007)

Hallo,
ich suche hier jemanden der mir bei einem Programm für Java hilft.
Das design ist schon fertig und mit Netbeans erstellt. Nun brauche ich nurnoch Hilfe das sich regler bewegen und etwas hochzählt.
Das ganze ist leider etwas dringend und deswegen brauche ich auch Hilfe dabei.

Design 100% fertig
Zeit: Denke MAX 1 Stunde sollte reichen ist nicht viel.
Wenn jemand interesse hat bitte PN schreiben mit ICQ nummer 

Dankeschön


----------



## SyberX (11. Dez 2007)

hi, keiner interesse ?Würde auch zahlen. MAX 1 Stunde arbeit. Design muss auch nicht übernommen werden.
Ist dringend ;/ und ich kann nicht so gut Java.

Danke


----------



## lhein (11. Dez 2007)

> - Wir machen keine Hausaufgaben. Ihr müsst schon eigene Ideen, bzw. Lösungsvorschläge haben.


----------



## tuxedo (11. Dez 2007)

a) Wenns nicht viel ist: warum setzt du dich dann nicht selbst dran?
b) Wenns MAX 1 Stunde dauern soll, meinst du nicht du hättest das Problem nicht selbst in den 3 Tagen die dein Post nun schon existiert gelöst? Auch blutige Anfänger können in 3 Tagen die meisten Dinge erledigen, für die Profis <1h brauchen. Zumal es ja nur um "bewegen" und "hochzählen" geht.

Kann also LR's quote zur zustimmen.

- Alex


----------



## SyberX (11. Dez 2007)

ja ich hatte mich ja auch dran gesetzt nur bin ich fast den ganzen tag arbeiten !! Und ich brauche es am Donnerstag ..

Ich würde ja auch dafür bezahlen aber leider schaffe ich es bis Donnerstag nicht


----------



## maki (11. Dez 2007)

> Würde auch zahlen.


Kannst du dir das denn leisten? 

Mal ernsthaft, stell doch einfach die Fragen die dir Kopfzerbrechen bereiten.


----------



## SyberX (11. Dez 2007)

ja aber dann weiss ich ja nicht wie ichs vernünftig eingebaut bekomme. hmm


----------



## tuxedo (12. Dez 2007)

Oh man. Wenn ich sowas schon lese ... Mir grauts vor dem Gedanken dass du vielleicht vor hast beruflich einen Fuß in die IT-SParte zu setzen... *schauder*


----------

